# Small vent



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I took Ranger to the groomer today to get a bath. (I know that I should be able to bath him myself but I just can't master the skill.) Anyway, I already take my 80 lb blue merle Aussie there a couple of times a year so they know me. I really like the young girl who grooms Buzz, but there was a new employee that bathed Ranger. Anyway, I picked him up and when I got home my backseat was splattered with blood. And Ranger's one paw was really bloody and another was splattered with blood. I know these things happen, but I just didn't want to bring him in the house with a bloody foot. Called the groomer and she said to bring him back then she put the new employee on the phone. The new employee told me that she didn't find any blood in any of the places that he had been in the salon so it must have happened after he left. Then she pointed out that it was probably because he was pulling so hard when he left. (Duh, of course he was pulling hard, he just wanted to get out of there) Then she told me, just put some flour on it - it will stop. I explained that I didn't want to bring him in the house and risk bloodying the carpet. She repeated that flour would make it stop.

As I said, I know these things happen, but if I am paying for a service I kind expect better service. Funny thing is, the new employee was a middle aged woman who should know to apologize to the customer not to blame the incident on the customer. Do you think I should tell the owner that if this had been my first experience there I would never be going back?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

The owner deserves to know. It will affect business. I would want to know.

Where is the blood coming from?


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I think it was from a nail that was cut too short. 

Do you think I am being too picky? I have just never had this happen with Buzz.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, it happens with nails, but no you're not being too picky. You paid for a professional service. I mean, I wouldn't call and scream my head off, but I would say as a courtesy I'm just letting you know this happened.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Okay, let me clarify. The owner knows that Ranger was bleeding. She answered the phone when I called and put the employee on. It is the employees lack of apology and attempt to blame me that ticks me off a little. Now that I think of it, there are probably 2 possible scenarios. The owner was a little miffed with the new employee and she took it out on me. Or the owner grumbled a little that it must have happened after I left and the new employee did not have enough common sense to refrain from sharing the grumbly attitude with the customer. Either way, the employees attitude may cost the owner business.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

It does sound like they didn't handle the phone call very well. But with regard to nails I have seen dogs who have had a nail cut a little short but which barely bleed like one drop or not at all only to have the nail start bleeding later as soon as the dog starts to scramble towards their owner (which is extremly common not all dogs find being left somewhere unfamiliar fun especially to get groomed)

If a client calls back and mentions blood from a nail I would expect the grooming salon to basically say sorry about that and explain how that can sometimes happen.

If it was indeed blood from a nail then I really wouldn't have called back it happens the nails have just been cut and then another layer is taken off when they scramble across the flooring sometimes.


The new employee told me that she didn't find any blood in any of the places that he had been in the salon so it must have happened after he left. Then she pointed out that it was probably because he was pulling so hard when he left. (Duh, of course he was pulling hard, he just wanted to get out of there) Then she told me, just put some flour on it - it will stop. I explained that I didn't want to bring him in the house and risk bloodying the carpet. She repeated that flour would make it stop.

I don't really see much wrong with what was said above. I mean if he didn't bleed at the salon then what can she do. If someone called back and it was a dog that she new she had cut a nail short I would expect her to mention it at that point.

If the blood is not coming from the nail that would be a totally different situation and I would definitely want to know what happened.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Thanks clyde. I did title the thread "small vent" because I realize that it is not a big deal. I guess the only reason I called back is because I took Ranger to the groomer because I am expecting company. i have been cleaning the house and I looked at that bleeding paw and thought "crap, I don't want to deal with this now. That is why I took him to the groomer in the first place." So I can see where they would be miffed that I called back, but from my perspective the whole thing was a pain in the rear.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I would be furious if my dog was injured by a professional. I wouldn't be worried about the blood on my carpet more the potential pan my dog could be in.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

A quicked toenail is not injured. I cut dog nails multiple times a day and quick them. Not every time, maybe 1% of the time. Black nails are hard to see the quick, dogs move as I am cutting, who knows why. But really, it's not INJURED. 

Honestly, most if the time they don't bleed until the dog sees the owner an the blood pressure shoots up. It's not a big deal. The groomer could have been more professional, offered to have you come back and applied Quik Stop to stop the bleeding. 

But it's not a big deal. Really. Hope your pup is ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Rangers_mom said:


> Thanks clyde. I did title the thread "small vent" because I realize that it is not a big deal. I guess the only reason I called back is because I took Ranger to the groomer because I am expecting company. i have been cleaning the house and I looked at that bleeding paw and thought "crap, I don't want to deal with this now. That is why I took him to the groomer in the first place." So I can see where they would be miffed that I called back, but from my perspective the whole thing was a pain in the rear.


Yeah I understand you were probably upset about the mess and the situation that put you in. It sounds like it probably carried across the phone when you called and then everyone maybe got a little defensive about the whole thing I know I would be upset about getting blood all over my car and staining etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Once upon a time, my normal PetsMart could not get my last minute dog grooming in, so I called the PetsMart one town farther along the way, and they had openings, so I took Heidi up there. 

The woman I gave her to was not in a good mood.

I was watching, kind of hidden so that my dog would not see me and be a nut, but I watched people walk by her with dogs in their arms, and back and forth, and a customer go in there brush up against her to assist one of the groomers do his dog's nails. 

The woman who was working on my dog was also taking care of the phone. She left my young dog tied by the neck up on her table while she went over to the phone to answer it. My dog slipped off the table and was hanging there while two other groomers rushed over and pushed her butt back up onto the table. 

The dog seemed ok, and I did not go in there. The woman came back to the table and took Heidi into the back to bathe her. Then she brushed her out, and finally it was time for her to be done. At no time did Heidi bark, or growl, or shake or act like an idiot. 

I went in, and this woman proceeded to tell me that Heidi was the most fearful German Shepherd she has ever met, and that she used to breed them. I asked her what she did. She said that in the tub she just lay down. Hmmm. That is the most fearful dog you have ever met. I was fuming. 

So, I took Heidi out of the grooming area and did a lap around the store and then went back in there. I asked the lady if maybe Heidi was scared because they dropped her off the table. 

The woman said that she jumped! She jumped?!? You tie a dog by the neck up on a table and let them hang themselves and then blame them??? I did not say that. I was so angry I was sputtering. I took Heidi out of there, drove all the way home -- more than an hour, and then I called the manager. 

The manager totally took the side of the groomer. I have never been back there. Not to buy anything, not to get a dog groomed. Heidi will be seven this year so it has been about 5-6 years. If the manager would have said, "Gee, I am sorry, I will talk to her about it." That would have made things ok. I might not have gotten another dog groomed there, but five years later I wouldn't still be sitting here fuming as I type this.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think they should have invited you back to the shop
to clean up the nail. what's the chances of the dog
hurting it's nail from the shop to the car? i hope it's
it's better.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

A freshly trimmed nail actually can start bleeding from the shop to the car, especially if they walk across pavement.. The nail bed is freshly cut, the quick is fairly close to the end and then the dog walks, pulls/pushes against the pavement and it causes it to bleed. It is common, however the person on the phone should have been courteous and asked if you wanted to come back in to have quick stop applied. I have also used corn starch at home to stop bleeding nails.
As far as the Petsmart incedent, with Selzer, it sounds as if they are a bunch of idiots in that store. I know at Petco, that if you walk away from a dog on the table or bathtub and the dog is left unattended, even two feet away, you will lose your job immediately.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy was quicked at her grooming appointment last week, I was there with her. This is the first time that's happened, and she stopped immediately and apologized and used (stypic? sp?) powder on it. Waited until it took effect then continued

All it would have taken would be a simple apology (who cares who's at fault). I would have offered for the owner to return so I could care for it, if they declined I would have mentioned that corn starch would help and explain what to do. Simple courtesy, yes it's a small mistake and no big deal but just deal with it properly and the owner walks away smiling rather then upset.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have to admit I have quicked my own dog's nails. She has black nails and it's hard to see the quick. I keep stypic powder around for it. I would be really upset if a professional did that and didn't offer any apology or solution such as offering to apply stypic powder for you. 

To the OP - why can't you bathe your dog? Do you live somewhere that you can't do it outside? You don't need a bathing table to do it. I just stand my dog on the bathing area and use the hose. Of course we are in a warm climate which makes it easy. I also blow dry her and then do her nails. I understand how living in an apartment may make it hard to do on your own but if you have the space outside, just clip a leash to the dog to keep it in one place and go for it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Rangers_mom said:


> Okay, let me clarify. The owner knows that Ranger was bleeding. She answered the phone when I called and put the employee on. It is the employees lack of apology and attempt to blame me that ticks me off a little. Now that I think of it, there are probably 2 possible scenarios. The owner was a little miffed with the new employee and she took it out on me. Or the owner grumbled a little that it must have happened after I left and the new employee did not have enough common sense to refrain from sharing the grumbly attitude with the customer. Either way, the employees attitude may cost the owner business.


IMHO the owner should never have put the new employee on the phone ... she should have handled the entire problem herself, talked to the employee herself, and called you back. Since you've gone there and been happy up until now, I'd call the owner and tell her your opinion of how your complaint was handled ... even if she loses your business she may handle complaints differently in the future.


----------

